# [PC BSD] How to apply an atheros patch?



## Romanrp (Feb 3, 2010)

I want to apply this patch but I am not sure how.
http://people.freebsd.org/~rpaulo/ar9285_stable_8.diff
How would I apply this?
And How do I install network manager or wicd since doing 
pkg_add wicd doesn't seem to work.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

Romanrp said:
			
		

> I want to apply this patch but I am not sure how.
> http://people.freebsd.org/~rpaulo/ar9285_stable_8.diff
> How would I apply this?


It's already been committed I think, but only in -current.



> SVN rev 203159 on 2010-01-29 10:10:14Z by rpaulo
> 
> Add support for the AR9285 chipset, which is found on many netbooks
> available today.
> ...


http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/conf/files revision 1.1496

But something like this usually does the trick:

```
fetch http://people.freebsd.org/~rpaulo/ar9285_stable_8.diff
cd /usr/src
patch < /place/where/diff/file/is/stored
```
And hope you don't get any rejected chunks 



> And How do I install network manager or wicd since doing
> pkg_add wicd doesn't seem to work.


You don't. They're still looking for people to help port network manager :e


----------



## Romanrp (Feb 3, 2010)

done that, how do I know it's in effect?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

You do need to rebuild and install your kernel. After that the ath driver _should_ be able to recognize your card.

Also have a look in this thread.


----------



## Romanrp (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a look at that thread and the links and I am confused on what to do once i click on them
http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/fr...0/1/29/6737373
http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/fr...0/1/29/6737993


----------



## Romanrp (Feb 3, 2010)

edit: to install the kernel all I have to do is this?
On (64bit)
# cp /PCBSD/conf/PCBSD.amd64 sys/amd64/conf/PCBSD

# make buildkernel installkernel KERNCONF=PCBSD

note that I use pcbsd but since It is freebsd with gui i figured that i would be better off posting on freebsd forums since i can get a lot more help here


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2010)

Here we go ... again ...
*Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense*

*"Do not blindly follow any advice given here!"*


----------

